# BEWARE FACEBOOK !!!



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Not going to post a link, but Bing "click bait" has a story about 13 Philadelphia officers losing their jobs over facebook !

So called "social justice warriors" patrol facebook looking to jam up police officers. Please be careful people.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> Not going to post a link, but Bing "click bait" has a story about 13 Philadelphia officers losing their jobs over facebook !
> 
> So called "social justice warriors" patrol facebook looking to jam up police officers. Please be careful people.


This is happening nationwide. Basically some groups have created a database cross-referencing "questionable" facebook groups with known police officer profiles. Glad I've never made a personal facebook account.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Don't use your real name on FB. 
Don't connect to any family members who use their real names on FB.
Don't have any FB friends who know your real name who would tell people your real name.

I have a real FB account to connect with family and real world friends. I have a fake account for everyone else. Too many psychos out there. This doesn't just go for cops, some of the kids that my daughter works with found her FB and some of the other therapists' FB pages and even though the pages are locked down have found enough info to be pains in the ass. One of them keeps making fake pages of people she knows and will message her repeatedly.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Never liked Facebook. It’s been nothing but a poison in our society. I get keeping in touch with family but aside from that there’s no use for it .


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

That's the wife's argument. She's got family spread far and wide . Uses it to stay in touch. Just remember one kid at work trying to get on his home town.

Had to list all media sites and passwords for the interview. They denied him because a friend of a friend posted Prince Harry's picture dressed as a WWII German soldier !

Of course they were trying to get down to "their guy" , but after that never went near any of those sites.

Hell, even this place is monitored by weirdos ( and i'm not talking about Klivinski  )


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I almost never post anything on Facebook that I'm worried is going to be taken as offensive, although the list of non-offensive things is shrinking rapidly every day, thanks to social justice warriors.

Social media can kill a career faster than just about anything. A person with a recent felony conviction will get a job quicker than someone with a clean record who said, or even simply liked, something insensitive on Facebook a decade ago.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

They are using posts on forums, like this, and others, also, especially in court cases.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Facebook is a cancer on our society. If it was as innocent as communicating with family and friends, sharing pictures of your kids and adventures, then it would be an amazing tool.

Instead... it’s just another source of mass media. Pure shit.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

AB7 said:


> Facebook is a cancer on our society. If it was as innocent as communicating with family and friends, sharing pictures of your kids and adventures, then it would be an amazing tool.
> 
> Instead... it's just another source of mass media. Pure shit.


Shouldn't we be "blaming" the person at the keyboard and not the website itself? It's not the website's fault if people (in this case police officers) make a conscious decision to post bad stuff on it.

I don't have a Facebook account either and won't while I'm still on the job. Why take the chance.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> Shouldn't we be "blaming" the person at the keyboard and not the website itself? It's not the website's fault if people (in this case police officers) make a conscious decision to post bad stuff on it.
> 
> I don't have a Facebook account either and won't while I'm still on the job. Why take the chance.


Don't blame the gun.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> Shouldn't we be "blaming" the person at the keyboard and not the website itself? It's not the website's fault if people (in this case police officers) make a conscious decision to post bad stuff on it.
> 
> I don't have a Facebook account either and won't while I'm still on the job. Why take the chance.


True, but the issue lately is people getting jammed up for things that weren't considered bad or offensive at the time they posted or liked it and things that reasonable people still don't consider offensive. Calling someone a (insert offensive term) is absolutely not cool, but there are a whole list of terms that could apply to any race/ethnicity etc that you can get in trouble for using now if the person/people you're referring to fall into a protected class.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Post nothing and I mean nothing about the job on social media, Like many I keep an account to communicate with family. If any one ever looks they will just find *some guy* who works for *the City of whatever*
Make sure your family and friends know not to post or link anything about the job to your account.
They know if something is that important they can contact me directly.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

I just like going by an old quote from the movie Men in black - “anonymity is your name”


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

LA Copper said:


> Shouldn't we be "blaming" the person at the keyboard and not the website itself? It's not the website's fault if people (in this case police officers) make a conscious decision to post bad stuff on it.
> 
> I don't have a Facebook account either and won't while I'm still on the job. Why take the chance.


I agree, you're personally responsible for the things you post. Nobody makes you do it.

But we also live in an era where certain people do these mental gymnastics to find any reason to get offended. Even seemingly harmless things that you post like you and your kid out shooting clay pigeons could, in the wrong community and administration, be an issue. That may not be the best example but my point is, some of the things people make an issue out of are... ridiculous. Manhole covers, anyone?

Or how about you go on a road trip and visit various Civil War sites and monuments (do any exist, idk?) in the South and post pictures of you just being there. Does that somehow make you a racist in 2019?

The obvious answer is to not have social media, period.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)




----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

To my point...

*Tom Brady 'cliff' diving: Patriots quarterback getting backlash for Instagram video*
Tom Brady getting backlash for Instagram 'cliff-diving' video

And he's not even a police officer, just a goat.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have it. I use my real name. I only respond to other's posts. I do that rarely. I'm a very private person. DON'T TALK TO ME, ANY OF YOU!

Excellent information paha, as always, you're a blessing on this site.

feh


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Kilvinsky, blah blah kilvinsky blah blah neener neener neener. 

Now you are ON THE LIST!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> I have it. I use my real name. I only respond to other's posts. I do that rarely. I'm a very private person. DON'T TALK TO ME, ANY OF YOU!
> 
> Excellent information paha, as always, you're a blessing on this site.
> 
> feh


Kliv, i didn't know you cared


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Kliv, i didn't know you cared


You're irresistible when you're drunk.


----------

